# Caption this picture...



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what do you think Jasper is thinking?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It worked for E.T., maybe she won't notice me.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

" Leave me alone...I have an Excedrin headache!!"


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Downey Fresh


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

"Man , that was a sexy bitch on my last walkie?"


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Snuggle not as good as with Mom......but this'll have to do........


----------

